
The Kafkaesque Reality of Selling on Amazon - virtualritz
https://medium.com/@kingazaslona/squashed-by-a-giant-amazon-reality-95dac9f66953
======
virtualritz
This is my GF's article. It's her first blog post ever. Sadly everything in
this article is true. With both of us working from home I almost experienced
all her struggles first hand.

